# turkey help



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey this will be my first yr turkey hunting and was wandering which call is the best to use. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

I would use an Easy Yelper. You can use it many different ways and it's easy to master and produces excellent calls. There are many on the market to choose from, the choice is up to you. Just be sure before you hit the woods to practice with it some. Good luck to ya!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

box call by far is the easiet and best sounding...
I will get out monday morn on eeeyuc public land up north and that is it for the whole week...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't want to discourage you, but it's kinda late to be preparing now. Not that you shouldn't go, but your going to learn a lot. Though calling isn't the most important thing, being good helps. And, it takes a long time to get good. Next year, before season, spend some time in the woods trying to pick up on turkey behavior. For a beginner call, I agree wtih Clyde, get a good box call. They're easy to use and sound good, unlike most other "novelty" calls. Most of the new calls that have come out in the last few years are simply made to convince new hunters that there's a new, better, way to call turkeys. There's not. The old classics, like the box, slate, and diaphrams, are still the best. Once a hunter has one or two of everything, there's usually not much more needed, unless they like turkey calls (Clyde  ). The manufacturers know this and pretend to "build the better mousetrap" to create more sales. Nothing wrong with that, but it seems to confuse new hunters with huge variety of calls out there. Get some of the traditional style calls and get good with them. It's all you'll ever need to kill a gobbler. Good luck.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> unless they like turkey calls


hahahaa I only have a few...


----------

